# Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung​*
Erfurt- Der Umweltausschuss des Thüringer Landtages wurde gestern von der Umweltministerin Anja Siegesmund vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Die Kormoranverordnung, welche ursprünglich die Schäden der Kormorane begrenzen sollte, bewirkt nun das komplette Gegenteil.

Der fraktionsfreie Abgeordnete Jens Krumpe äußert sich dazu folgendermaßen: 
„Die neue Kormoranverordnung widerspricht diametral ihrem ursprünglichen Zweck, nämlich der Kormoranplage Einhalt zu gebieten. Die neue Verordnung führt zu einem verstärkten Kormoranschutz und damit zu einer massiven Gefährdung unserer heimischen Fischfauna. 
Statt sich der Realität zu stellen, hat das zuständige Ministerium die einseitige Sichtweise der Vogelschutzlobby übernommen. Dass die Thüringer Fischfauna dadurch in Zukunft massiv durch den Verlust seltener Arten und durch Fraßschäden ausgelöste Pilzepidemien zu leiden hat, scheint der zuständigen Ministerin Siegesmund egal zu sein.

Wissenschaftlich belegte Fakten, insbesondere die dramatischen Auswirkungen auf gefährdete Fischarten, wurden bei der Erstellung der Verordnung komplett ausgeblendet.
Angesichts der hohen Kormoranpopulation in Europa muss auch das Land Thüringen seinen Beitrag leisten, um die drohenden Spätfolgen für die hiesigen Ökosysteme zu minimieren.
Die neue Verordnung von Frau Ministerin Siegesmund wird dafür sorgen, dass Fischwirte und Angelverbände zukünftig schutzlos den Primär- und Sekundärschäden der Kormorane ausgeliefert sind.

Die Möglichkeiten von Vergrämungsmaßnahmen von Kormoranen werden räumlich, zeitlich, und rechtlich übermäßig stark begrenzt. Eine fünf monatige Schonzeit, in der keine Abschüsse stattfinden können, ist angesichts der aktuellen Populationsgröße völlig überzogen.
Weiterhin ist zu befürchten, dass die nun zuständigen Naturschutzbehörden die Anträge auf Abschuss verschleppen oder ablehnen. Sehr kritisch ist auch der Umstand zu bewerten, dass durch die Möglichkeit einer territorialen Vergrößerungen existierender Naturschutzgebiete immer weniger Fläche für Vergrämungsmaßnahmen zukünftig zur Verfügung stehen.

Sehr intransparent sind auch die ominösen (noch auszuweisenden) Fischschutzgebiete. Auf meine Nachfrage im Ausschuss, wer denn diese Gebiete festlegen soll, habe ich von der Ministerin Auskunft erhalten, dass die Festlegung dieser Gebiete mit Hilfe externer Experten geschehen soll.

Die Thüringer Angler und Fischwirte können nur hoffen, dass die Aufträge zur Erstellung dieser Fischschutzgebiete nicht an Leute aus dem Umfeld der selbsternannten Vogelschützer vergeben werden.

Naturschutzpolitik hat die Aufgabe der Sicherstellung eines ökologischen Gleichgewichts. Die neue Kormoranverordnung wird diesem Grundsatz nicht gerecht, was ich sehr bedaure.“

---------------
Jens Krumpe
Mitglied des Thüringer Landtags
Jürgen-Fuchs-Straße 1
99096 Erfurt


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Zur Info:
Jens Krumpe ist parteiloser Abgeordneter, der deswegen auch nicht mehr gewählt werden wird.

Er hat den seltenen Luxus in der Politik, seine Meinung also frei von allen Zwängen öffentlich machen zu können

Zudem ist Herr Krumpe selber Angler und weiss damit selber aus praktischer Erfahrung - auch selten bei Politikern -  um was es geht.

Hier die weiteren Infos zum Thema Kormoran in Thüringen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321787
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322157

Und hier seht ihr, wie das aussieht wenn sich ein kompetenter Verband mit dem Thema Kormoran beschäftigt, das sind die Thüringer Petitiönchen natürlich lachhaft dagegen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322286


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Was erwartest du von einer grünen Umweltministerin? Genau. Nichts konstruktives - die wird nur ihre Ideale durchpeitschen. Ich frage mich wer die gewählt hat. Ich war´s nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Was soll ich als Baden-Württemberger sagen mit denen als größte Partei im Land?

Du musst aber auch ehrlich sein:
Die GRÜNEN haben in Thüringen gerade mal über 5 % - und trotzdem hopsen die den beiden Koalitionspartnern auf der Nase rum bzw. ziehen sie am schützerischen Nasenring beim Thema Kormoran durch die politische Manege....

Es ist also zuerst mal das Unvermögen von SPD und Linken, hier den Anglern als "kleinen Leuten" gegen ihren Koalitionspartner beizustehen.

Was sie vor allem deswegen müssten, da die beiden Thüringer Verbände ja schon bewiesen haben haben, zu was sie "fähig" sind mit ihren Petitiönchen...

Da wäre man auf die Politik angewiesen, bei solchen Verbands"leistungen"..

Ich würde aber wetten, dass die Verbände das am Ende noch als Erfolg verkaufen wie auch die SPD jetzt schon (entweder ums eigene Versagen zu vertuschen oder weils sies nicht begreifen):
http://spd-thl.de/Presse/Pressemitt...ende-Interessen-bestmoeglich-unter-einen.html


----------



## KaribikFrank (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Wenn die Angler in Thüringen sich wenigstens einmal zusammen schließen würden, können wir was erreichen:
Es gibt eine Petition im Thüringer Landtag: 
https://petitionen-landtag.thueringen.de/petitions/1107
Die müssen alle zeichnen um das Thema in den Ausschuss zu heben.
Der LAVT denkt, er kann mit einer Petition beim US Unternehmen change.org was erreichen. Weit gefehlt. Aber wenn die Herren vom LAVT zu stolz sind und nicht über Ihren Schatten springen um gemeinsam gegen den Kormoran was zu unternehmen, sollen sie mal machen. 

Ab dem 1.1.17 sehen wo es mit unseren Gewässern und den Fischen hin geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Das ist schlicht lächerlich mit diesen Petitiönchen und ersetzt keine gute Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - ist eher Ausdruck dessen, dass man vorher versagt hat, wenn man kurz vor Schluss sowas initiiert und das dann noch so unabgesprochen wie in Thüringen...

Gute Arbeit , fundiert und belegt, sieht z. B. so aus:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322286

Warum die Thüringer dazu nicht in der Lage sind, müssen die fragen, welche die Thüringer Verbände bezahlen....


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch ehrlich sein:
> Die GRÜNEN haben in Thüringen gerade mal über 5 % - und trotzdem hopsen die den beiden Koalitionspartnern auf der Nase rum bzw. ziehen sie am schützerischen Nasenring beim Thema Kormoran durch die politische Manege....



Ich wollt´s noch schreiben. Gerade mal so die 5%-Hürde geschafft und sich so aufblasen, ist schon an Dreistigkeit wider aller Vernunft nicht zu überbieten.
Wahrscheinlich haben alle versagt - die Verbände, die Politik....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben alle versagt - die Verbände, die Politik....


nu hastes....


Politik können wir nur wählen....

Warum die Thüringer aber solche Verbände auch noch bezahlen, müssen sie selber wissen...

Aber auch das ist in B-W nicht anders (zu meiner Schande, als Schwabe):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321468

Davon ab, um das zu loben:
Die PM von Herrn Krumpe find ich klasse!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

mein Nachbar mal wieder. Seine ersten Schritte am Wasser hat er glaube ich mit mir gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Dein Nachbar?
Echt?

Evtl. macht man nächstes Jahr was Angelpolitisches in Thüringen - musste dann halt da sein ;-)


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

@Thomas,
echt jetzt, sein Elternhaus steht neben meins. 
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Deswegen sag ich doch:
Wenn wir was zusammen machen näxtes Jahr, musste frei nehmen
;-))))))


----------



## marlowe (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Gut gebrüllt Löwe.
Setzt sich Jens Krumpe mit vergleichbarem Engagement auch für Gewässerschutz ein? Gegen Wasserkraft und Gewässerverunreinigung durch intensive Landwirtschaft? Dies ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt. 

Die alte Kormoranverordnung hat auch nicht verhindert, dass im Winter Kormoranschwärme übers Land flogen und sich hier und da satt gefressen haben. Dies kann über eine LANDESrechtliche Regelung überhaupt nicht verhindert werden. 

Anstatt sich bei den Anglern/Fischern mit derben Reden anzubiedern, wäre es sinnvoll, die tatsächlichen Gewässerprobleme in Thüringen anzugehen (s.o.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



marlowe schrieb:


> Die alte Kormoranverordnung hat auch nicht verhindert, dass im Winter Kormoranschwärme übers Land flogen und sich hier und da satt gefressen haben. Dies kann über eine LANDESrechtliche Regelung überhaupt nicht verhindert werden.


Es kann aber landesrechtlich verhindert werden (wie man sieht), dass man sich überhaupt noch wehren und schiessen kann...

Und es ist gut, wenn sich überhaupt noch ein Politiker findet, der das auch ausspricht, bei der ganzen grünen-verseuchten und dominierten Politik auch in Thüringen, die mit ihren 5% ihre Koalitionspartner am Nasenring durch die politische Manege ziehen..

Und hier gehts nun mal um den Kormoran - Du kannst gerne zu den anderen Themen einen eigenen Thread aufmachen..


----------



## marlowe (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es kann aber landesrechtlich verhindert werden (wie man sieht), dass man sich überhaupt noch wehren und schiessen kann...



Nach der neuen Kormoran Verordnung kann man doch auch noch Schießen. Nur was soll das bringen? Das Geballere hat (in Thüringen) weder die Anzahl der Kormorane verringert, noch geht es den Fischen besser.

In anderen Bundesländern mag es aufgrund der verschiedenen Gewässersituationen anders sein - insbesondere wenn es Kormorankolonien gibt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



marlowe schrieb:


> Nach der neuen Kormoran Verordnung kann man doch auch noch Schießen. Nur was soll das bringen? Das Geballere hat (in Thüringen) weder die Anzahl der Kormorane verringert, noch geht es den Fischen besser.



Doch doch. Es hat den Bestand stabil gehalten und nicht weiter erhöht. Den Fische geht es hier etwas besser. V.a. der Äsche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



marlowe schrieb:


> Nach der neuen Kormoran Verordnung kann man doch auch noch Schießen.


s.o. Pressemeldung:
Schiessen wurde weit eingeschränkt und fast unmöglich gemacht, die Fischschutzgebiete in denen man schiessen dürfte, die gibts noch nicht mal..

Und wenns bis jetzt keine Erfolge gezeigt hätte, müsste man mehr und leichter schiessen dürfen, und nicht weniger bis gar nicht mehr....


----------



## iXware (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

zur Info:
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...hueringen-ab-2017-geschossen-werden-101161321


----------



## marlowe (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Doch doch. Es hat den Bestand stabil gehalten und nicht weiter erhöht. Den Fische geht es hier etwas besser. V.a. der Äsche.



Ich denke, dass der Bestand in Thüringen nicht reguliert werden kann. Wenn man z.Bsp. 1000 Kormorane schießt, kommen im nächsten Winter 1000 andere aus Nordeuropa. 

Naja - so richtig gut geht's der Äsche hier auch nicht. Und die paar guten Restbestände, zBsp in der Gera, Schwarza oder Ilm dürften nicht auf die Kormoranabschüsse bzw. Vergrämungen zurückzuführen sein, zumal die Kormorane sich in den letzen Wintern vorwiegend an stehenden Gewässern aufgehalten haben (nach meiner Beobachtung).
An der Saale hat sich der Äschenbestand trotz Besatz, jahrelangem Vergrämen und Schießen nicht erholt - im Gegensatz zu anderen Flüssen.


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Wer ist Jens Krumpe?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Lesen hilft:
Abgeordneter im Thüringer Landtag, Mitglied des zuständigen Ausschusses..


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lesen hilft:
> Abgeordneter im Thüringer Landtag, Mitglied des zuständigen Ausschusses..



Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringn, dass er neuer Umweltminister werden soll. Ich fordere eine Rot-Rot-Krumpe Koalition.


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



marlowe schrieb:


> Nach der neuen Kormoran Verordnung kann man doch auch noch Schießen. Nur was soll das bringen? Das Geballere hat (in Thüringen) weder die Anzahl der Kormorane verringert, noch geht es den Fischen besser.
> 
> In anderen Bundesländern mag es aufgrund der verschiedenen Gewässersituationen anders sein - insbesondere wenn es Kormorankolonien gibt.



Die Viecher fressen, lt. einer Studie, die ich raussuchen müßte, sogar deutlich mehr, wenn sie schießend bejagt werden, weil sie durchs häufige Aufrecken signifikant mehr Energie verbrauchen.

Ballern bringt demnach nichts.


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der Bestand in Thüringen nicht reguliert werden kann. Wenn man z.Bsp. 1000 Kormorane schießt, kommen im nächsten Winter 1000 andere aus Nordeuropa.



Wenn du 1000 nicht schießt, sind das pro Tag 500 Kilo Fisch, die nicht gefressen werden. Da werden halt im nächsten Jahr wieder 1000 geschossen, bei Bedarf auch gerne 5000.

*Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, hier im AB macht sich die PETA breit! *


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> *Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, hier im AB macht sich die PETA breit! *



Die lesen hier täglich mit und bequatschen das dann...aber keine Angst ich bin da auch schon länger als Maulwurf unterwegs und mache es genau so.

Feinde schlägt man immer mit ihren eigenen Waffen.......


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wenn du 1000 nicht schießt, sind das pro Tag 500 Kilo Fisch, die nicht gefressen werden. Da werden halt im nächsten Jahr wieder 1000 geschossen, bei Bedarf auch gerne 5000.
> 
> *Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, hier im AB macht sich die PETA breit! *




Jahrelange Naturschützer Gehirnwäsche hinterlassen Spuren.
Kannste nix machen...


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Die Viecher fressen, lt. einer Studie, die ich raussuchen müßte, sogar deutlich mehr, wenn sie schießend bejagt werden, weil sie durchs häufige Aufrecken signifikant mehr Energie verbrauchen.
> 
> Ballern bringt demnach nichts.



Dann suche mal raus, ich bin gespannt.


#h#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Leute, denkt bitte an den hier verlangten Ton untereinander.
Danke


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



gründler schrieb:


> Die lesen hier täglich mit und bequatschen das dann...aber keine Angst ich bin da auch schon länger als Maulwurf unterwegs und mache es genau so.
> 
> Feinde schlägt man immer mit ihren eigenen Waffen.......


Man könnte sich ja auch mal zu Aktivisten stellen und naja, sagen wir mal 'eigene' Sprüche schreien. Oder ist sowas zu fies?


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



rippi schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja auch mal zu Aktivisten stellen und naja, sagen wir mal 'eigene' Sprüche schreien. Oder ist sowas zu fies?





Ich sage dazu weiter nix.

Du musst halt einer von ihnen "werden" es zu mindestens gut Spielen können, um dann ihre Waffen gegen sie usw.

#h


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Die Viecher fressen, lt. einer Studie, die ich raussuchen müßte, sogar deutlich mehr, wenn sie schießend bejagt werden, weil sie durchs häufige Aufrecken signifikant mehr Energie verbrauchen.
> 
> Ballern bringt demnach nichts.



Wenn nur noch ein aufgeschreckter übrig ist, kann der wegen mir des 10-fache fressen.
Wie siehst du als Schützer das mit dem Mink, der sich hier breit macht, alle kleinen Fische frisst und nicht heimisch ist? So wie der ausschaut, ist er doch bestimmt was für den Streichelzoo.


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich sage dazu weiter nix.
> 
> Du musst halt einer von ihnen "werden" es zu mindestens gut Spielen können, um dann ihre Waffen gegen sie usw.
> 
> #h


Ich probiers mal und in einen Jahr werde ich dann hier ein Bericht mit Bildern dazu schreiben.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen sag ich doch:
> Wenn wir was zusammen machen näxtes Jahr, musste frei nehmen
> ;-))))))



Sagt mir vorab wenns losgeht, falls erwünscht und möglich fahr ich mit.:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Bescheid


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal und in einen Jahr werde ich dann hier ein Bericht mit Bildern dazu schreiben.



Machst du bei Stallrettungen Hochstühle ansägen etc mit, die sind oft Nachts,ziehst bist zum letzten Schweißtropfen mit auch wenn jedesmal die Polente Besitzer schon da sind......


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



gründler schrieb:


> Machst du bei Stallrettungen Hochstühle ansägen etc mit, die sind oft Nachts,ziehst bist zum letzten Schweißtropfen mit auch wenn jedesmal die Polente Besitzer schon da sind......


Eigentlich nicht, eigentlich ist mir sowas viel zu nervig und ich hab kein Bock auf Voglgrippe oder sowas. Außerdem bin ich viel zu solidarisch um  Leuten, die damit ihre Lebensgrundlage sichern, sowas anzutun, aber die Gesichter  der Aktivisten wären  dermaßen herrlich, da muss ich mir sowas nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Wir wollen nicht Ot werden.

Also zurück zum thema...Gutes Abkommen an die Kollegen


----------



## sbE (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Wie unterschiedlich Verhandlungsergebnisse doch gewertet werden können.

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...hueringen-ab-2017-geschossen-werden-101161321


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



sbE schrieb:


> Wie unterschiedlich Verhandlungsergebnisse doch gewertet werden können.
> 
> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...hueringen-ab-2017-geschossen-werden-101161321



Hatt ich schon drauf hingewiesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber wetten, dass die Verbände das am Ende noch als Erfolg verkaufen wie auch die SPD jetzt schon (entweder ums eigene Versagen zu vertuschen oder weils sies nicht begreifen):
> http://spd-thl.de/Presse/Pressemitt...ende-Interessen-bestmoeglich-unter-einen.html


----------



## sbE (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Ich persönlich warte die Stellungnahme des LAVT bzw. dessen (sehr engagierten) Geschäftsführers ab. Ob parteilos oder nicht, Politiker neigen dazu sich wie Kinder in einem Sandkasten zu benehmen. Man sollte sich daher nie auf die Meinung nur einer Seite verlassen...vor allem hier in Thüringen. Der Machtwechsel, der hier stattgefunden hat, passt nicht jeden und bringt viel kontraproduktive Emotionen in verschiedenste politische Themen.

Dennoch scheinen die Eindrücke über Frau Siegesmund's Sturheit nicht ganz falsch zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Ich traue selbst eher noch nem grünen Politiker noch als einem Verbandler der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei...........


----------



## sbE (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich traue selbst eher noch nem grünen Politiker noch als einem Verbandler der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei...........



Das ist nicht zu übersehen. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Aus schlechter Erfahrung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979

Und dass die Thüringer da unfähig sind, beweisen ja ihre dumm aufgestellten, unabgesprochenen Petitiönchen, die es nur brauchte, weil die alles zu spät mitbekommen und dann nicht konkret und schnell genug gehandelt haben.

Wie alle DAFV-Unterstützer:
Angelverhinderungsvebandler halt............


----------



## marlowe (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wenn du 1000 nicht schießt, sind das pro Tag 500 Kilo Fisch, die nicht gefressen werden. Da werden halt im nächsten Jahr wieder 1000 geschossen, bei Bedarf auch gerne 5000.
> 
> *Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, hier im AB macht sich die PETA breit! *




Was soll das Schießen bringen, wenn in Thüringen fast nur Durchzügler sind. Wenn einer geschossen wird, kommt am nächsten Tag der Nächste und nimmt den Platz ein - der Überwinterungsbestand ist seit Jahren konstant (1.000 - 1.500). Und wie oft geht ein Jäger los um Kormorane zu schießen? Meistens müssen sie von den Angelvereinen angebettelt werden und bekommen die Munition bezahlt.  Die Bejagung ist deswegen regional sehr unterschiedlich - und deckt sich komischerweise nicht mit den Restvorkommen der Äsche, die immer als Vorzeigeopfer herhalten muss.

Die Aufregung gegen die neue Kormoranverordnung dient meiner Meinung nur dazu, sich bei den Anglern beliebt zu machen. CDU und AfD machen es sich damit schön einfach - die echten Probleme, z.Bsp. Wasserkraft, werden aber unter den Tisch gekehrt.

Und was hat das ganze mit PETA zu tun? #c


----------



## sbE (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

@Thomas

Sorry...deine Meinung ist zumindest in diesem Fall nur die halbe Wahrheit und klingt in ihrer Schlussfolgerung so banal. Wenn alles nur immer so einfach wäre. Ist es aber nicht.

Und nein, ich bin nicht vom Verband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Fakt ist:
Bisher konnte man relativ einfach schiessen, bis die Verordnung auslief, und so lokalen Gefahrensituationen  begegnen.

Nun wirds politisch versucht, das unmöglich zu machen von der grünen Ministerin..

Selbst die von mir definitiv nicht geschätzten Thüringer Verbände sehen ja die Problematik (wenngleich sie  bei der Lösung versagt haben)..

Und ich finde es sehr gut, wenns endlich Politiker gibt, die sich bei Anglern beliebt machen wollen - wird DRINGENDST Zeit....................

Ausser für Anhänger der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und von PETA und Konsorten natürlich, die Angler und das Angeln eh weg haben wollen.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dann suche mal raus, ich bin gespannt.
> 
> 
> #h#d



Leider im Moment unauffindbar, sorry. War eine Arbeit, die die rheinland-pfälzische Landesregierung bereits 2008 in Auftrag gab.

Das Ergebnis war, so wie ich es beschrieb, sehr eindeutig. Plausibel erscheint es ja sowieso...


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis war, so wie ich es beschrieb, sehr eindeutig. Plausibel erscheint es ja sowieso...



Du siehst es aus deiner kleinen, für dich plausiblen Schützerwelt, ich sehe es anders.


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



marlowe schrieb:


> ....Restvorkommen der Äsche, die immer als Vorzeigeopfer herhalten muss.



Sie ist nun mal logischerweise das erste Opfer wenn die Teiche zugefroren sind.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wenn nur noch ein aufgeschreckter übrig ist, kann der wegen mir des 10-fache fressen.
> Wie siehst du als Schützer das mit dem Mink, der sich hier breit macht, alle kleinen Fische frisst und nicht heimisch ist? So wie der ausschaut, ist er doch bestimmt was für den Streichelzoo.



Geht es hier eigentlich gar nicht mehr ohne an den Haaren herbeigezogene Ungehörigkeiten?


Schon vor über 10 Jahren wurde landesregierungs- und forenweit über die Kormoranproblematik diskutiert. Auch 2005/2006 kam man zu dem Schluß, daß Abschuß und dergleichen nichts bringt - entsprechende Pilotprojekte scheiterten an bereits damals längst bekannten Ursächlichkeiten:

- Munition ist teuer
- Aufwändiges Entsorgen der Kadaver
- Kormoran schmeckt eher schlecht
- Deshalb kaum bis gar kein Interesse am Bejagen
- Kein Abschuß in Ballungsgebieten möglich
- Häufige Unerreichbarkeit der Brutkolonien
- Nahrungsspezialist mit agiler Beute
- Kein Aasfresser, somit kein gezieltes "Vergiften" möglich
- Flugfähig, große Fluchtdistanz
- Große Lobby bei sogenannten Vogelschützern
- Warmblüter, der wegen Kaltblütern weichen soll
- undsoweiterundsofort

Welch romantischen Jagdträumereien muß man eigentlich nachhängen, solche Dinge immer und immer wieder mit einer Hartnäckigkeit zu ignorieren, die ihresgleichen sucht?

Mich schon wegen des unverklärten Blicks auf solche Zusammenhänge einen Schützer zu nennen, wirft vor allem ein bezeichnendes Licht auf den Gemütszustand des Verfassers, sonst nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Bringen wir die Diskussion doch einfach wieder auf die Füsse:
Bisher wars möglich - nun wirds von der Grünen Ministerin verunmöglicht (wie auch bei andern grüne  Ministern , NRW, NDS, B-W etc.).

Ein Politiker findet zu diesem Vorgang klare und deutliche Worte im Sinne der Angler.

Die Regierung um Links/Links/Grün lässt sich von der grünen 5%-Ministerin am Nasenring durch die Politik- und Schützermanege ziehen.

Die Verbände in Thüringen versagen - wie es besser als geht als mit so Petitiönchen mit "im Bächlein helle die Forelle"  zeigt z. B. der AVN:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322286


Also nochmal in Ruhe lesen und verstehen versuchen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist:
> Bisher konnte man relativ einfach schiessen, bis die Verordnung auslief, und so lokalen Gefahrensituationen  begegnen.
> 
> Nun wirds politisch versucht, das unmöglich zu machen von der grünen Ministerin..
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> *Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung​*
> Erfurt- Der Umweltausschuss des Thüringer Landtages wurde gestern von der Umweltministerin Anja Siegesmund vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Die Kormoranverordnung, welche ursprünglich die Schäden der Kormorane begrenzen sollte, bewirkt nun das komplette Gegenteil.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Junge,Junge, was für eine Diskussion.#d

Natürlich bringt der Abschuß von Kormoranen nichts. Die Gründe wurden von einigen Vorschreibern bereits genannt.
Natürlich ist die Kormoranpopulation in vielen Gebieten viel zu hoch. Natürlich richten die Kormorane Schäden an Fischbeständen an, zum Teil sogar fatale.
Ein Abschuß, ja sogar die Zerstörung der Nester, ist wie Drüsiges Springkraut mähen. Befriedigt die Rachegelüste und schafft eine kurzfristige Erleichterung.

Das ist die eine Seite.

Auf der anderen Seite schadet eine konsequente Bejagung des Kormorans der Art aber auch in keinster Weise. Abschüsse verhindern zu wollen entspringt dem typisch deutschen, weichgespülten Tierschutzgedanken. Soll man sie doch bejagen wo immer es geht, das schafft wenigstens eine kleine Genugtuung.

Die Problematik liegt aber ganz woanders.
Kormorande gibt es schon seit tausenden von Jahren. Und so lange sind sie auch sehr vermehrungsfreudig, wanderlustig und bereit, neue Lebensräume zu erschließen. Die Frage die man sich stellen muss ist, warum der Kormoran erst in der jüngeren Zeit bei uns eingefallen ist. Das hätte er doch schon vor hunderten Jahren tun können.
Die Antwort liegt in der "Umkonstruktion" unserer Gewässerlandschaft. Flussbegradigungen und kanalisierung. "Saubere" Gewässer ohne Hindernisse, sprich Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische, sind die reinsten Autobahnen für die schwarzen Vögel. Und um es denen noch leichter zu machen, gibt es alle paar Kilometer Fly-in-Selbstbedienungsrestaurants in Form von Fischzuchtanlagen. 
Wer seine Lebensmittelreste ums Haus verstreut muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er damit Ratten anzieht.
Wollten wir die Kormorane aus dem Land halten, müsste man genau da ansetzen. Ist aber reine Theorie, denn ein Rückbau zu natürlichen Zuständen ist ganz sicher nicht durchzusetzen und würde Jahrzehnte dauern. Ganz zu schweigen von den Kosten und wirtschaftlichen Folgen.

Wir werden mit dem scharzen Vogel leben müssen, ob mit oder ohne Abschuß. Die Diskussion ob oder ob nicht, und wenn wann und wieviele, ist völlig plemplem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich bringt der Abschuß von Kormoranen nichts.


Das sag dem Bewirtschafter, dem gerade ein Schwarm Kormorane (am besten im Winter) sein Gewässer plattmacht und der da keine Chance hat, etwas zu unternehmen.

Da gehts ja zuerst mal um letale Vergrämung und Vermeidung größerer lokaler Schäden.

Und natürlich muss das am Nachbargewässer auch möglich sein - dann hat sich das schnell mit nicht wirksam  -und das am besten über ganz Europa weg.

Ich finde es nach wie vor gut, wenn sich wie hier sich Politik(er) der Landtagsabgeordnete Krumpe gegen den allgemeinen und sinnfreien Mainstream grüner Minister wehren, alles zu schützen, womit ihre Freunde der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie was anfangen können (Kormoran, Vogel des Jahres..)...

Und wenn schon die Verbände weiter Kormoran abschiessen lassen wollen, dann sollen sie gefälligst auch in Thüringen vernünftige Lobbyarbeit auf wissenschaftlicher Basis wie die vom AVN machen, für die von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern abgezockte Kohle,  und nicht Petitiönchen mit der "Forelle im Bächlein helle" als Argument.

Und natürlich gehört das Kroppzeug abgeschossen, um lokal, direkte und teilweise nicht wieder gut zu machende Schäden zu vermeiden (Kormoran mein ich natürlich)...

Und wenns dann gleich ein paar mehr erwischt, leidet der Bestand auch nicht so drunter, dass man die deswegen schützen müsste..


----------



## sbE (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

@Thomas

Warum engagierst du dich eigentlich nicht im Verband? Wenn man weit genug weg steht, ist es immer leicht mit dem Finger auf Andere zu zeigen.

Ich bin Thüringer und vor allem die Uneinigkeit unserer zwei Verbände geht mir wahnsinnig gegen den Strich, aber deine Argumentationen begründen sich auf Halbwissen...du stehst einfach viel zu weit weg und kennst viele Hintergründe gar nicht. 

...dann wüsstest du nämlich auch, dass zumindest der größte Thüringer Verband selbstverständlich längst bemerkt hat, dass sie mit ihrer Lobbyarbeit kaum voran kommen.  Deswegen wird in der nächsten Zeit auch etwas entstehen, was uns Anglern deutlich mehr Stimmgewalt geben wird.

Genug der Worte. Mehr soll dich an dieser Stelle nicht interessieren. 

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass du deine "Flames" manchmal auf ein gesünderes Niveau regulierst. Du bist grundsätzlich immer sehr schnell dabei die vermeintlich schlechte Arbeit Anderer zu verurteilen. 

Deine Meinung über andere Verbände kann ich nicht kommentieren, da ich hier keine zweite Meinung kenne, aber bezüglich Thüringen überspannst du den Bogen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Hat was mit Kormoranverordnung zu tun?

Ich beschreibe "was ist" zum Thema Kormoranverordnung - LAVT: 
Petitiönchen auf privater Plattform statt auf der Landtagsplattform mit Argument "Bächlein helle- Forelle"...

*DAS IST FAKT!!*

nicht was vielleicht mal sein könnte, wenn der Verband endlich aufwachen würde...

Offtopic an:
Wenn was im Thüringen entsteht, was Anglern nützt und ausnahmsweise nach Jahrzehnten Verbandsversagen von Kompetenz und Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln geprägt ist:
Her mit den Infos, über nichts berichte ich lieber....

Siehe AVN....

Gibt nur leider so wenig davon.....

Und wenn die Thüringer dann noch begreifen, was sie damit angerichtet haben den DAFV mit zu installieren und den immer noch zu stützen und zu bezahlen mit abgezockter Anglerkohle und sie da auch Konsequenzen ziehen wie die klügeren Verbände - umso besser...

Man kann keinem Verband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei trauen mit Versprechungen auf Zukünftiges etc. - nur am konkreten Tun und ihren (Miß)Erfolgen kann man die messen (siehe auch das Sachsengeschwurbel zur möglichen Rückkehr in den DAFV, einmal nicht aufgepasst, schon werden Angler und Zahler wieder verarscht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322068 )

Offtopic aus


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sag dem Bewirtschafter, dem gerade ein Schwarm Kormorane (am besten im Winter) sein Gewässer plattmacht und der da keine Chance hat, etwas zu unternehmen.
> 
> Da gehts ja zuerst mal um letale Vergrämung und Vermeidung größerer lokaler Schäden.
> 
> ...




Bringt trotzdem nichts, zumindest mittelfristig.

Klar kann man die abschießen. Warum nicht, es gibt genug mehr als davon.

Mir ging es nicht um abschießen oder nicht, sondern darum, dass es vollkommen wurscht ist und die Diskussion darum - auch in der Politik - blabla ist, weil es keine Lösung gibt.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sag dem Bewirtschafter, dem gerade ein Schwarm Kormorane (am besten im Winter) sein Gewässer plattmacht und der da keine Chance hat, etwas zu unternehmen....



Mal ernsthaft: Welche Chance hätte er denn bei Licht betrachtet? Und was davon wird durch die neue Verordnung beschränkt?

Ist denn wirklich vorstellbar, daß fremdfinanzierte Söldnertrupps durch die Lande ziehen und Kormorane "letal vergrämen", obwohl tausendfacher Ersatz in Wurfweite nur darauf wartet, hierdurch freigewordene Sitzplätze zu besetzen?

Mich beschleicht immer mehr der Eindruck, daß einigen der hiesigen Protagonisten vor lauter Alibigeschreibsel der Blick auf die Situationen nicht nur vor Ort sondern auch bundesweit komplett verstellt ist.

Wie sonst wäre auch zu erklären, daß in der Vergangenheit keine der nun beschränkten Maßnahmen zum Erfolg führte, weil, wie so oft, lediglich an Wirkungen aber nunmal nicht an den Ursachen rumgedoktert wird?

@Ralle 24
BINGO!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Wer nicht begreift , dass zum einen die jetzige Verordnung den Abschuss deutlich erschwert (Herr Krumpe ist immerhin Ausschussmitglied und plappert nicht nur NABU-Thesen hinterher), selbst die sonst eher sinnfreien Verbandler der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei das falsch finden; und wer Bewirtschaftern die Möglichkeit nehmen will, sich zumindest punktuell überhaupt (er)wehren zu können, ist sicher bei NABU, BUND und anderen Konsorten der spendensammelnden Ökoschützerverbände, sowie bei deren parlamentarischem Arm, den Grünen, der Klientelpartei für verbotsgeile Wohlstandsvorstädter, gerne gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber wetten, dass die Verbände das am Ende noch als Erfolg verkaufen wie auch die SPD jetzt schon (entweder ums eigene Versagen zu vertuschen oder weils sies nicht begreifen):
> http://spd-thl.de/Presse/Pressemitt...ende-Interessen-bestmoeglich-unter-einen.html



Wie ichs also vorhergesagt habe, die Thüringer Verbände (hier: VANT)  peilens nicht und meinen, "die Bemühungen Thüringer Angler hätten Wirkung gezeigt" (http://xn--anglertreff-thringen-2ec.de/hilfe-bitte-petition-zeichnen/) und bringen AUSSCHLIESSLICH  die bekannte Meldung der "Thüringer Allgemeinen", ohne auf die Meldung des Ausschussmitgliedes Krumpe hinzuweisen, die wir auch per Mail den Landesverbänden in Thüringen geschickt haben:
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...hueringen-ab-2017-geschossen-werden-101161321


Sie sind also entweder zu dumm, um zu begreifen, dass das über die "Thüringer Allgemeine" nur die pure Regierungspropaganda von Rot/Rot/Grün ist, oder sie unterschlagen BEWUSST und anglerfeindlich die Meldung des Abgeordneten und Ausschussmitgliedes Krumpe ihren Anglern.

Beim LAVT kommt gar nix Aktuelles zum Thema, weder die Meldung der Thüringer Allgemeinen noch die des Landtagsabgeordneten und Ausschussmitgliedes Krumpe.

Oder, wie ich des öfteren zu schreiben pflege:
Wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine PETA/NABU/BUND etc. mehr...

Welcher dieser "Interessen(ver)Treter" der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in Thüringen nun der Bessere sein mag, oder obs nicht das Beste wäre, die bisher Verantwortlichen zuerst mal ALLE in die Wüste jagen, damit endlich was Vernünftiges, Anglerfreundliches entstehen kann, müssen die Thüringer selber entscheiden...


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Meine Erfahrung in Sachen Kormoran ist sehr sehr simpel: 

Hier darf der Kormoran geschossen werden. Er wird geschossen. Und die Situation hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren entspannt. 

In den benachbarten Gebieten, in denen nicht geschossen werden darf ( Naturschutzgebiete) schaut man weiterhin hilf- und z.T. hoffnungslos zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung in Sachen Kormoran ist sehr sehr simpel:
> 
> Hier darf der Kormoran geschossen werden. Er wird geschossen. Und die Situation hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren entspannt.
> 
> In den benachbarten Gebieten, in denen nicht geschossen werden darf ( Naturschutzgebiete) schaut man weiterhin hilf- und z.T. hoffnungslos zu.



Der Unterschied zwischen Praktiker (Feldforschung in Gummistiefeln) und Verbandler, Politiker, Elfenbeintürmler (=Wissenschaftler), Schützer etc. wird wieder einmal mehr klar..


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

@Franz
"Hier" bedeutet ländlich-sittlich inkl. relativ naturnaher Gewässer und kaum Kormoranbefall oder doch eher ballungsraumnah inkl. der von Ralle beschriebenen Gewässerstrukturen?

Unterm Strich sinds einfach schlaue Vögel, die sich offenbar auch in deinen Gefilden in die Bereiche zurückziehen, in denen sie Ruhe UND Nahrung haben. Brot für die Welt, Kuchen für mich?

Nochmal die Eingangsfragen: Wie stark soll der offensichtlich angestrebte und bundesweit agierende Söldnertrupp eigentlich sein und wer soll ihn finanzieren? Was geschieht in den Gebieten, wo per se kein Mensch schießen kann, will und darf?


@Thomas
Wo sind sie eigentlich, die Damen und Herren Praktiker und woraus bestehen ihre Erfolge der Vergangenheit, fernab des eigenen Tellerrandes?

In Dänemark wurde vor Jahren versucht, einer bodenbrütenden Kormorankolonie von 60.000 Tieren Herr zu werden. Es hat, trotz Beschuß, Besprühen mit Farbe und ähnlicher Aktivitäten, nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

mir gehts nicht um Deine Schützerfilosofien, sondern um das  was da real wieder passiert:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich würde aber wetten, dass die Verbände das am Ende noch als Erfolg verkaufen wie auch die SPD jetzt schon (entweder ums eigene Versagen zu vertuschen oder weils sies nicht begreifen):
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2016)

Viel interessanter wäre endlich mal ein schlüssiges Statement, was dort und anderswo eigentlich passierte, als z.B. bis 2010 auch in NRW der Kormoran zum Abschuß freigegeben war.

Übrigens liest hier niemand was von meinen angeblichen Schützerphilosophien, die sowieso nie existierten - zumindest den Kormoran betreffend. Haste echt nicht erkannt? #h

Noch ein Gedanke: Man könnte ja auch mal über Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen auf dem Mond diskutieren, oder?

Hätte in etwa soviel Realitätsbezug und Ineffizienz wie das Abschußverbot für Kormorane... 

Daß hier nahezu alle einem offensichtlichen Wichtigtuer, der dazu noch parteilos daherkommt, auf diesen Leim gehen, ist ja schon fast erschreckend. Aber es wird auch dafür Gründe geben, da bin ich mir sicher...


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Hätte in etwa soviel Realitätsbezug und Ineffizienz wie das Abschußverbot für Kormorane...



Ganz so ist es ja nicht. Denn man kann und muss von einem Interessenverband schon erwarten, dass dieser sich für die Belange seiner Mitglieder einsetzt. Auch dann, wenn eine vermeintliche Lösung zwar keine effiziente Wirkung hat, aber auch nichts und niemandem schadet.
In so fern ist der Kernpunkt dieser Diskussion hier wohl nicht Sinn oder Unsinn des Kormoranabschusses, sondern die erneut schwache Leistung eines Anglerverbandes als Interessenvertreter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Danke, Ralle - erkannt ;-))
Du bist  wirklich einer der guten Schützer, die es auch gibt (nur, wie wir beide wissen, nicht in oberen Regionen der Naturschutzverbänden)


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Einverstanden!

Eine voneinander losgelöste Betrachtung macht dennoch Sinn. Vor allem und gerade dann, wenn die sogenannte Interessenvertretung offenbar über streng limitierte Ressourcen verfügt, bzw. die wirklich belastbaren und sinnvollen Aktivitäten auf homöopathische Verabreichungsdosen verteilt, bzw. gar nicht aus dem Quark kommt.

Bedeutet aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht: Man sollte sie zum Handeln "zwingen", wo dieses Handeln überhaupt Sinn machen kann und sie eben nicht auf Nebenkriegsschauplätzen die ohnehin rare Munition verballern lassen.


----------



## Hezaru (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Hi, 
ich finde es schonmal gut das sich der Landtagsabgeordnete Jens Krumpe sich so dazu geäusert hat.
Auch das Thomas darüber berichtet hat.
Auf alles will ich jetzt nicht mehr eingehen, ist einfach zuviel.
Fangen wir mal oben an.
Der Kormoran ist nicht mehr vom Aussterben bedroht und müsste erstmal EU weit abgestuft werden.
Wie Ralle schon schrieb durch Abschuss nicht zu gefährden.

Aber...
Man sollte doch Teichwirten und Bewirtschaftern die Möglichkeit geben sich zu schützen.
Zu den Reihern. Die stehen bei uns in den Wintermonaten an kleinsten Seitengräben mit Bachschmerlen etz. und pflücken.
Hier mal ein Video aus Thüringen....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aKmkW-Z310

Guckt euch noch ein paar ähnliche Videos von dem Mann an.

Und nochwas...

Die Opo stellt einen Antrag auf Verlängerung der Kormo-Vo
und die Regierung mit 5% plus Partnern bringt ihre Version durch|bigeyes
Um sowas zu Verhindern denkt man ja als gemeiner Angler bezahlen wir ja Verbände die sich darum kümmern...

Nur der Böse Thomas zündet ihre Stühle an.. Danke:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Die Opo stellt einen Antrag auf Verlängerung der Kormo-Vo
> und die Regierung mit 5% plus Partnern bringt ihre Version durch|bigeyes
> Um sowas zu Verhindern denkt man ja als gemeiner Angler bezahlen wir ja Verbände die sich darum kümmern...
> 
> Nur der Böse Thomas zündet ihre Stühle an.. Danke:m


Immer gerne - ist ja mein Job ;-))

Danke fürs Lob.


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Fruehling schrieb:


> @Franz
> "Hier" bedeutet ländlich-sittlich inkl. relativ naturnaher Gewässer und kaum Kormoranbefall oder doch eher ballungsraumnah inkl. der von Ralle beschriebenen Gewässerstrukturen?
> 
> Unterm Strich sinds einfach schlaue Vögel, die sich offenbar auch in deinen Gefilden in die Bereiche zurückziehen, in denen sie Ruhe UND Nahrung haben. Brot für die Welt, Kuchen für mich?



Es ist doch nun schon zigfach nachgewiesen, dokumentiert, erforscht..., dass Gewässerstrukturen nichts mit dem Einfall ganzer Heerscharen von Kormoranen zu tun hat. 
Das ganze Elend fing doch an, als dieser unsägliche Vogel geschützt wurde und sich die EU nicht zu einem einheitlichen Kormoranmanagement durchringen konnte. Galt er doch mal fast als ausgerottet, hat er sich ja dank der Schützerindustrie frohlockend millionenfach vermehrt. Vielleicht werden wir der Sache ja wieder Herr, wenn es keinen Fisch mehr in den Gewässern gibt.
Das ist doch genau wie mit den Waschbären hier. Keiner kümmert sich. Der Staat schiebt´s an die Länder ab, das Land an die Städte und die Städte an die Grundstückseigentümer. Und die sollen selber zusehen wie sie klarkommen und für die angerichteten Schäden an ihren Häusern aufkommen. Ist doch niedlich so ein Waschbär... #q


----------



## Fruehling (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Sagmal hirschkaefer, gehts auch ein bißchen weniger theatralisch, dafür vielleicht inhaltlich richtiger?

Fakt ist, daß vor ein paar Jahren noch viele Tausend Kormorane allein in NRW geschossen, vergrämt, bzw. ihre Eier gegen Atrappen getauscht wurden. In anderen Bundesländern wurde auch vor Nestlingen nicht Halt gemacht. All diese Aktivitäten erbrachten unterm Strich genau nichts! Schließlich blieb mehr Futter für die Überlebenden, wofür die sich prompt mit mehrfachem Brüten pro Jahr bedankten.

Deutschlandweit gab es 2005 zwischen 23.500 und 23.700 Kormoranpaare, so die offiziellen Zahlen. Wo nimmst Du eigentlich die Millionen her?

Meine Frage an Franz war die, ob punktuell sehr begrenzt an naturnahen Gewässer per Munition reagiert wurde oder ob auch ballungsgebietnah und an Gewässern, die eben nicht mehr naturnah sind, geschossen wurde und wird.

Es geht schlußendlich um die ganz banale Praktibilität nachhaltiger Maßnahmen, zumindest so lange man langfristig denken mag. Und selbstverständlich ist entsetzlich, was in den youtube-Videos gezeigt wird. Ebenso selbstverständlich sollte dort großzügig und zügig mit Dezimierungsmaßnahmen begonnen und bestehende Schutzzonen zumindest temporär aufgehoben werden.

Ein Grund zu der Annahme, daß schon dadurch auf mittel- und langfristige Sicht Besserung einkehrt, besteht trotzdem nicht.

Der Geist ist längst aus der Flasche und geht schon deshalb nicht mehr rein, weil allein die heutigen urbanen Strukturen in Deutschland nunmal keine Bejagung im Stile von vor hundert(en) Jahren zulassen.

Waschbären und Minks hin oder her... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Bringen wir die Diskussion doch einfach wieder auf die Füsse, von den Kormoranfreunden zu den  Anglerfreunden, wer mit und wer gegen Angler geht, inkl. der unfähigen Thüringer Verbände):
Bisher war abschiessen möglich - nun wirds von der Grünen Ministerin verunmöglicht (wie auch bei andern grüne  Ministern , NRW, NDS, B-W etc.).

Ein Politiker findet zu diesem Vorgang klare und deutliche Worte im Sinne der Angler.

Die Regierung um Links/Links/Grün lässt sich von der grünen 5%-Ministerin am Nasenring durch die Politik- und Schützermanege ziehen.

Die Verbände in Thüringen versagen - wie es besser als geht als mit so Petitiönchen mit "im Bächlein helle die Forelle"  zeigt z. B. der AVN:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322286


Also nochmal in Ruhe lesen und verstehen versuchen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist:
> Bisher konnte man relativ einfach schiessen, bis die Verordnung auslief, und so lokalen Gefahrensituationen  begegnen.
> 
> Nun wirds politisch versucht, das unmöglich zu machen von der grünen Ministerin..
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> *Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung​*
> Erfurt- Der Umweltausschuss des Thüringer Landtages wurde gestern von der Umweltministerin Anja Siegesmund vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Die Kormoranverordnung, welche ursprünglich die Schäden der Kormorane begrenzen sollte, bewirkt nun das komplette Gegenteil.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Es ist doch nun schon zigfach nachgewiesen, dokumentiert, erforscht..., dass Gewässerstrukturen nichts mit dem Einfall ganzer Heerscharen von Kormoranen zu tun hat.



Wer, wo und wann hat das erforscht ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht meint er das:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322286


> Das belegen wiederum aktuelle Studien, und mehr:
> Selbst enorm aufwändige Renaturierungen und Strukturverbesserungen an Still- und Fließgewässern führen nur in Ausnahmen zum verbesserten Schutz von (gefährdeten) Fischen vor Kormoranfraß.




Immer noch glaubwürdiger und  deutlich seriöser für mich als die* Ministerin*, die aber sicher damit nicht nur ihre spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, WWF etc. und ihre Vogelhätschler, Komoranfreunde und Anglerfeinde hätschelt, sondern eben auch allgemein allen Angler- und Fischhassern Vorschub leistet:
http://www.thueringen.de/th8/tmuen/aktuell/neues/94348/index.aspx
der Kormoran wäre also laut Rote Liste ein extrem seltener Brutvogel in Thüringen und gehöre auch europaweit zu den besonders geschützten und zu schützenden Arten...


*Dazu der Praktiker aus Thüringen:*
[youtube1]5aKmkW-Z310[/youtube1]



*Der TLAV in seinem Petitiönchen* auf einer privaten Plattform statt beim Landtag u. a. als Argument:
https://www.change.org/p/petitionsa...hes-aus-für-heimische-fischfauna-in-thüringen


> Selbst in der früheren deutschen Kulturgeschichte inspirierte die heimische Fischfauna Dichter und Komponisten, so auch im Gedicht „Die Forelle“ von Christian Friedrich Daniel Schubart von 1783, vertont 1818 von Franz Schubert.
> Die Forelle
> In einem Bächlein helle,
> ......


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer, wo und wann hat das erforscht ??



zum Beispiel Görlach und Wagner schon 2006 in Thüringen. Zumal sich dort keine Gewässerstrukturen im Laufe der Jahre verändert hatten. Es geht ja um Thüringen. Oder?

gib halt bei Google "kormoran ilm" ein und lies das Gutachten.
...so etwa Seite 30/31


----------



## Fruehling (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Ein Politiker findet zu diesem Vorgang klare und deutliche Worte im Sinne der Angler....



Nein, findet er eben nicht! Okay, evtl. im Sinne einiger Lokalegoisten.

Das von ihm skizzierte Szenario "verstärkter Kormoranschutz" ist nunmal vom Ergebnis her dasselbe wie "verstärkter Kormoranabschuß", der räumlich sowieso nur sehr begrenzt stattfinden kann und bundesweit betrachtet NICHTS brachte und bringt!

Mit anderen Worten: An Punkt A vergrämte Vögel schlagen sich umso mehr an Punkt B die Bäuche voll. Die Lücken der an Punkt A abgeschossenen Vögel werden von mehr Nachwuchs aus Punkt B binnen kürzester Zeit wieder aufgefüllt. Deshalb auch meine Frage: Brot für die Welt und Kuchen für mich? Bedeutet: Hauptsache, ich habe an meinem Gewässer Ruhe vor den Viechern, was dadurch an anderen Gewässern geschieht, interessiert mich mal erst nicht die Bohne!

Wirklich so schwer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Jeder Kormoran weniger ist gut, und jeder weiter gezogene  sollte auch gleich am näxten Gewässer geschossen werden - so schwer zu verstehen?

Ich wär sogar dafür, das Jagdrecht zu ändern, um auch direkt in Natur-,Vogel- und sonstigen Schutzgebieten Kormorane schiessen zu können. ohne andere, wirklich schürtzenswerte, Tiere übermäßig zu stören:
Schalldämpfer erlauben....

Dazu bei kleinkalibrigen (22er etc.) Selbstladern auch über die erlaubten 3 Patronen raus zu gehen und die Magazinkapazität zur effektiveren Reduzierung freigeben auch bis 30 Schuss..
:g:g:g:g:g:g

Und am besten Bewirtschaftern, Aufsicht etc. auch ohne Jagdschein die Jagd auf Kormoran ermöglichen.

Deutschland-, am besten Europaweit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, findet er eben nicht! Okay, evtl. im Sinne einiger Lokalegoisten. ...
> 
> Wirklich so schwer?



Ja wirklich so schwer ... wo es doch soviel einfacher ist, nichts zu unternehmen und alles zu akzeptieren wie es ist ... #6

untätig Maul halten und zuschauen ... warum kapiert das denn keiner? #c


----------



## Fruehling (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Einverstanden!

Können wir nach diesem Ausflug ins Land der trumpschen Fantastereien wieder zielorientiert, vor allem aber realitätsnah diskutieren?


PS: Dir schwebt wirklich vor, falls sich das näxte Gewässer in einer Stadt befinden sollte, dort wild rumzuballern?

Ne, is klar, Anton... :q


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Sagmal hirschkaefer, gehts auch ein bißchen weniger theatralisch, dafür vielleicht inhaltlich richtiger?
> 
> Wo nimmst Du eigentlich die Millionen her?
> 
> ...



Ja in Europa gibt es über 2 Millionen Kormorane. Also inhaltlich richtig.  Bitte führe mal nicht alle in die Irre. Von Deutschland habe ich nichts geschrieben. Es ist ja auch kein thüringisches, auch kein deutsches, sondern ein europäisches Problem.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja wirklich so schwer ... wo es doch soviel einfacher ist, nichts zu unternehmen und alles zu akzeptieren wie es ist ... #6
> 
> untätig Maul halten und zuschauen ... warum kapiert das denn keiner? #c



Getretener Quark wird breit, nicht stark... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Einverstanden!
> 
> Können wir nach diesem Ausflug ins Land der trumpschen Fantastereien wieder zielorientiert, vor allem aber realitätsnah diskutieren?


Das ist hier nicht die Frage.

Hier gehts um die Pressemeldung und darum, wie die Thüringer Regierung den Abschuss unnötig erschwert bis unmöglich macht, nicht darum, ob der Abschuss sinnvoll wäre - dazu kannste gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

Das erinnert mich an Leute wie Klein oder Kemmler, denen es nur um ihren Kampf gegen die Wasserkraft geht und die dazu auch Verbände instrumentalisieren und alle anderen Gefährdungen als nicht so schlimm gelten lassen (Kormoran etc.) und die das Thema überall einbringen wollen, egal obs passt oder nicht.

Wie gesagt:
Eigenes Thema aufmachen dazu - keinerlei Problem.
Hier im Thema kommt zukünftig dieser Offtopic-Kram weg..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Wie schon des Öfteren angemerkt, es gibt auch gute Verbände, die wirksam arbeiten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322286), nicht nur Thüringer Angelverhinderervervbände mit "Bächlein helle und Forelle"...

Minister gibt AVN recht, dass Kormorane Äschenbestände schädigen:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverb...354821712303/1192501784164272/?type=3&theater


----------

